# portfolio question



## whiplashes (Aug 25, 2009)

I am a working MUA at a salon and have been for quite some time now. 
I am trying to get my portfolio in order to do some potential runway gigs. I pretty much have the job, but the portfolio is more of a technicality. The thing is that because I do mostly proms/weddings/special occasions in the salon, most of which are so busy that I don't take photos...and now I find myself limited with pictures to add to my portfolio. I did a photoshoot not too long ago and I have shots of five models to add but other than that, all I have is two bridal looks that I happened to (#1 - take a pic of one of them and #2 - got two pics from the other that the photographer took). Is that enough? 

I'm kicking myself because I used to work in the film industry doing makeup but never took photos because it wasn't ever artistic work - not to mention that was nearly 6 years ago.

What do I do? Does that make for a lame portfolio? Please lend me some advice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 25, 2009)

Work with what you've got! If you already pretty much have the job in the bag I wouldn't be too worried about the size of your portfolio. It seems like now you know what your looking for as far as the range you would like it to contain so build slowly with quality. It only takes one shot to hook someone into your talent, but if you rush and fill it with just anything you may not give of the same impression.

Hope that helps!


----------



## nataliesfh (Oct 4, 2009)

I think it's better to have a few good ones than a ton of mediocre ones. I talked to a MUA who worked for film and print about my portfolio and she told me that if I planned on applying for a job at a makeup store or counter then i should bring 3-5 of my favorite/best work. If it's for freelance then I should pretty much bring it all haha. I think you should be okay though : )
Good luck!


----------



## Willa (Oct 5, 2009)

In a portefolio you shouldnt really include wedding/prom pictures
You may want to prefer quality and professionnal pictures took during a photoshoot. If you don't have enough pic (we talk about at least 6-8), then you should try to contact photographers on Model Mayhem and do some TFP... this way you will have enough stuff for your port.


----------

